# Nosferatu



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Messed around the other night and took a couple pics. We plan to get a series f shots using different masks and costumes that we'll hopefully use as promo shots for our haunt. This is me as the head vampire. 10 minutes in this get-up and I was sweating like a pig! So glad Halloween is in October when it's in the 40's and 50's here!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love Nosferatu.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulous, dahling!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh how I LOVE this!!!!!!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's brilliant. Perfect lighting and exposure, not to mention the costume. Wow!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> I love Nosferatu.


Me too!



RoxyBlue said:


> You look fabulous, dahling!


Why thank you my dear!



The Halloween Lady said:


> Oh how I LOVE this!!!!!!!


Thanks! More to come!



elputas69 said:


> That's brilliant. Perfect lighting and exposure, not to mention the costume. Wow!


Thanks! My son took the pic. He's quite the photographer and does some mad editing. The mist is courtesy of photoshop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just realized I missed an opportunity to ask if that's what you look like before you have your morning cup of joe


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is a great photo! You can't tell it's a mask at all, it is really realistic looking. P.S. You can't really see the sweat at all...UGH!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I just realized I missed an opportunity to ask if that's what you look like before you have your morning cup of joe


Funny girl!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is a great photo! You can't tell it's a mask at all, it is really realistic looking. P.S. You can't really see the sweat at all...UGH!


DS masks are really nice in terms of detail and fit. They all look very life like or death like Good thing the sweat didn't show! It was like an oven under the mask and costume. Of course it was in the low 80's and humid even at 9:30 p.m when we took the pics


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great mask and photo!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Ooo very Creepy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

bobzilla said:


> Great mask and photo!


Thanks Bob!



GothicCandle said:


> Ooo very Creepy!


Thanks! Once were done assembling masks and costumes were going to plan a couple of photo shoots. We're talking with two local cemeteries to see if we can get some night shots with one of their mausoleums. Hoping they'll allow it but if not, we'll work around it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Thanks! Once were done assembling masks and costumes were going to plan a couple of photo shoots. We're talking with two local cemeteries to see if we can get some night shots with one of their mausoleums. Hoping they'll allow it but if not, we'll work around it.


hope they let you, that would be really cool.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

Great movie and great picture!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------

